# Problem with connecting BH to PC..



## Anand kumar (Apr 1, 2012)

I am having trouble connecting my nokia BH-503 bluetooth headset to pc(Dell Vostro 1014  laptop)  running windows 7. In control panel>bluetooth devices,there is a driver missing problem shown which needs troubleshooting.I did so but windows couldnt find the driver.Also,in controlpanel> manage audio devices,there is  bluetooth hands-free audio and bluetooth audio render both of which I can't connect.  In device manager,there are 2  icons of bluetooth peripheral device with driver missing problem.I couldn't update them too.I downloaded some drivers from net which didn't work. I am fed up with this.Is this actually a driver problem or problem with the headset? There is no problem connecting the headset to my mobile phone.Please help..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2012)

Drivers- Download free driver for notebook Dell Vostro 1014 (Windows 7, XP, Vista) << DriverPack Solution
Download bluetooth drivers 
or try a program called drivereasy


----------



## Anand kumar (Apr 21, 2012)

I got the problem solved myself.It was actually a driver problem.What I did was I just deleted the device(Nokia BH-503) from bluetooth devices and once again paired it with my pc.This time,it showed driver succesfully installed.Then I went to playback devices and chose bluetooth audio render as the default device.Now I'm getting it to use brilliantly.


----------

